# Prayer



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

So many folks need prayer and many ask for prayer on these boards - do something RADICAL - when someone asks for prayer don't just glibly say "prayers sent" If God lays it on your heart to take up the request -- take the time to SPEAK TO God in their behalf in written prayer led by Gods Word on prayer for whatever situation, PRAY THE BIBLE out loud and in written form - take the TIME to write it in written form in response, then OTHERS who feel led to do so can join in agreement - we have a MODEL for prayer , its time we USE it !!!

GOD ANSWERS PRAYER ALWAYS - many times we never see the RESULT in our lifetimes , but he ALWAYS answers, just too often we don't like the results --

Thank you Father, that prayer Changes others but especially US !!!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Amen. Good point.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Agree big Amen.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I always do and always have prior to the standard response. It's not ever sent up til its actually heartfully spoken and requested within me first. I've always taken that seriously well before the this forum, other forums and/or prayer request in general. If I don't "send one up" I didn't actually see/do it if it took ten seconds or three minutes.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

When I post that I will pray, I actually stop and pray then. If I don't I will forget and there is no better time to pray than the present time.


----------

